# Anyone know why by 200sx is running really low temp



## siddiqm (Dec 13, 2003)

All,

On my last trip from Alabama to Chicago (my weekly commute), my car was running really low temperatures. Not sure if it was due to the cold (20F outside) or something else, also I got really lousy gas mileage (24mpg). Temperature gauge was at the 1/4 mark or below most of the time. Typically, even in cold weather, my temp gauge stays at the half-way point. 

Looked at previous posts, and other folks seem to have a bad thermostat, but mine seems to be working fine, but just reading very low. Any suggestions??


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

A piece of cardboard in front of the radiator


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

siddiqm said:


> All,
> 
> On my last trip from Alabama to Chicago (my weekly commute), my car was running really low temperatures. Not sure if it was due to the cold (20F outside) or something else, also I got really lousy gas mileage (24mpg). Temperature gauge was at the 1/4 mark or below most of the time. Typically, even in cold weather, my temp gauge stays at the half-way point.
> 
> Looked at previous posts, and other folks seem to have a bad thermostat, but mine seems to be working fine, but just reading very low. Any suggestions??


I do think your dealing with a stuck thermostat. May not be hung all the way open but I bet its only partially closing. That would be my first step anyways.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

just start it up and let it idle and see how high it goes.

20* weather at highway speeds might be the reason its a bit low.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> 20* weather at highway speeds might be the reason its a bit low.


... meaning your car has a small engine which dissipates the heat fast in cold weather so you need to protect it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Twiz said:


> ... meaning your car has a small engine which dissipates the heat fast in cold weather so you need to protect it.


no I mean with the cold weather rushing around the car it might just be a lower temp. which is why I suggested just starting it up and letting it idle to see if it will come up any higher.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> no I mean with the cold weather rushing around the car it might just be a lower temp. which is why I suggested just starting it up and letting it idle to see if it will come up any higher.


You already know that's gonna take like 10 minutes at least on idle for that needle to move up, close to normal but not quite normal. Your warm-up test is not bad but my opinion is that idle's not enough if it's too cold outside... it will take longer to warm-up and adds engine wear. You could try revving the engine at least... bring it close to 1,500 - 2,000 rpm or simply drive the car.


----------



## siddiqm (Dec 13, 2003)

Twiz said:


> You already know that's gonna take like 10 minutes at least on idle for that needle to move up, close to normal but not quite normal. Your warm-up test is not bad but my opinion is that idle's not enough if it's too cold outside... it will take longer to warm-up and adds engine wear. You could try revving the engine at least... bring it close to 1,500 - 2,000 rpm or simply drive the car.


Well, I'll try driving around town for a while, and check for stuck cardboard pieces in front of the radiator, but not quite sure how to fix a stuck thermostat. If that's the case, would I have to replace it??


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree that it is a stuck thermostat. I live in Wisconsin and friday moring it got below zero and my car got to the point of the temp gauge going to half.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

siddiqm said:


> Well, I'll try driving around town for a while, and check for stuck cardboard pieces in front of the radiator, but not quite sure how to fix a stuck thermostat. If that's the case, would I have to replace it??


You need to ADD a piece of cardboard that'll protect your radiator, not remove any stuck cardboard. Just remove it when you think it's safe (warm enough outside) to drive without it. Try a search on google for "cold weather cardboard radiator".


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

After driving a B14 or other economy cars for YEARS in Wisconsin winters I have NEVER needed to block off the radiator for the car to get to or remain at operating temp. This is during long road trips, short city trips, and just about every driving scenario in ver cold temps. 

I agree with the thermostat assessment, but normally the gauge barely moves at all. It could be that or air in the cooling system.


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah my car is usually runs low temp too my fans really never come on the thermostat moves though but ive never seen it go that high.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

A car with a small engine, cold air intake, headers and 2" exhaust will suffer in 20 degrees weather. Think of it... only the cold air intake itself could keep or delay the engine from reaching its normal temperature and makes fuel economy suffer. Then exhaust is unrestricted so there's almost no heat left. The least I can do is add a piece of cardboard to protect the cooling system and the engine from a cold blast or get a turbo to keep you warm.


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

put a thermostat in it! it is probably weak or partially stuck open. that is why your vehicle is suffering with gas mileage as well. your coolant is not getting warm enough. the computer will keep the mixture rich until the vehicle reachs operating temp. i dont care how cold it is out side, the thermostat should only open when the coolant in the friggin motor is hot enough to open it. and believe me, if there is no circulation,(thermostat closed) the engine WILL get hot. dont waste your time with the cardboard.


----------



## siddiqm (Dec 13, 2003)

bigern45 said:


> put a thermostat in it! it is probably weak or partially stuck open. that is why your vehicle is suffering with gas mileage as well. your coolant is not getting warm enough. the computer will keep the mixture rich until the vehicle reachs operating temp. i dont care how cold it is out side, the thermostat should only open when the coolant in the friggin motor is hot enough to open it. and believe me, if there is no circulation,(thermostat closed) the engine WILL get hot. dont waste your time with the cardboard.


Yeah, I know! I left the car in Chi-town this week, and drove my other car down instead. Made an appointment with the local PepBoys to install a new thermostat this Friday! Thanks for everyone's help though!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

bigern45 said:


> put a thermostat in it! it is probably weak or partially stuck open. that is why your vehicle is suffering with gas mileage as well. your coolant is not getting warm enough. the computer will keep the mixture rich until the vehicle reachs operating temp. i dont care how cold it is out side, the thermostat should only open when the coolant in the friggin motor is hot enough to open it. and believe me, if there is no circulation,(thermostat closed) the engine WILL get hot. dont waste your time with the cardboard.


Yes the thermostat is stuck open. 
But I would be careful knocking the cardboard trick. 
When its really cold it can prevent the coolant from freezing. 
In England when it turned really cold and our coolant wasn't rated low enough we did this, the coolant is slushy, and the cardboard prevents freezing up while driving during warmup, the coolant gets warm and all is well. The alternative is a boilup about 10 miles down the road. 
Maybe its not a problem here, everyone runs 50% in Texas for the summer, maybe in the great white north?


----------



## siddiqm (Dec 13, 2003)

*Got it fixed tonight*

Just wanted to let you all know that I had the thermostat replaced and it fixed the problem! 95 bucks at pepboys! Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

siddiqm said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I had the thermostat replaced and it fixed the problem! 95 bucks at pepboys! Thanks for everyone's help.


$95....?!?!? ouch


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

makaveli said:


> $95....?!?!? ouch


Heh, have you ever changed the T-stat? I would EASILY pay someone $100 to do that shitty job. 

Secondly, if he got it fixed, is happy, and thanked us, is there any reason for you to post useless BS like this? If you think there is a reason, there isn't. Please refrain!


----------



## jmarais01 (Dec 11, 2005)

*1995 200SX SE heater problem*

I live in Cleveland, where the current temp is below freezing. My car's heater works intermitantly. The temp guage is in the middle, so i don't think it's the thermostat... Help


----------



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

the thermostat is stuck open. i had the same problem on a malibu the other day


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

wes said:


> Heh, have you ever changed the T-stat? I would EASILY pay someone $100 to do that shitty job.
> 
> Secondly, if he got it fixed, is happy, and thanked us, is there any reason for you to post useless BS like this? If you think there is a reason, there isn't. Please refrain!


my bad, IMOP, any job that you can do w/o paying 4 labor, should be done by yourself. i would never pay some to do somthing for me that i could do my self, even if I took all day, like when i changed my struts/shocks for the first time. started at 2PM and ended at 8PM, but i did it. i guess this is a poor mans view though...


----------

